# Florida Racers at the USRA Nats



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

Congratulations to the Florida racers who are once again proving that some of the best racers in the country are right here!

Not only are Florida racers consistently making the A Main, they're bringing a little _*gold*_ back to the Sunshine State!

As of Monday, April 16th, here are how the Florida racers have fared in the Main.....

*Pro LMP*
*Mike "Biscuit" Bresett - 1st Place*
William Burnside - 6th Place
Jason Burnside - 7th Place
Danny Zona - 8th Place

*Amateur LMP*
Thomas Burnside - 4th Place
Kyle Hall - 6th Place

*Pro GTP*
Jason Burnside - 6th Place

*Amateur GTP*
Kyle Hall - 4th Place
Thomas Burnside - 5th Place
Henry Burnside - 8th Place

*Pro 4" NASCAR*
*Mike "Biscuit" Bresett - 1st Place*
Jason Burnside - 4th Place
William Burnside - 5th Place

*Amateur 4" NASCAR*
Kyle Hall - 4th Place
Thomas Burnside - 5th Place
Brian Ambrose - 8th Place

*Pro 4.5" NASCAR*
Terry Tawney - 7th Place

*Amateur 4.5" NASCAR*
Henry Burnside - 6th Place

*Pro GT-12*
*Jason Burnside - 1st Place*
William Burnside - 2nd Place

*Amateur GT-12*
*Thomas Burnside - 1st Place*
Henry Burnside - 8th Place


----------



## Ragnar (Aug 22, 2006)

It's great to see Florida racers doing so well in the Nats! Congratulations to all! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Thank you for posting their results for us all to see. :thumbsup:


----------

